# prestige remote start



## tripowergp (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a prestige remote start aps786 and the siren goes off continuley, if I disconnect the siren the car will stop running , the siren is not loud its more off a muffeld sound, other than that the remote start works fine. could it just be a bad siren. thanks for any help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

When there is a muffed sound from the siren it is usually a bad ground.


----------

